# Does the cold weather make IBS-D worse?



## mkmatt (Nov 9, 2014)

My IBS symptons are always worse during the winter months and just wondered if this is common or not?

I also believe that my stomach is affected by the colder weather. Whether this may be when out walking, standing at a bus stop etc my stomach just can't seem to cope and reacts by giving me regular upset.

Given this i tend to spend alot of winter hibernating at home for fear of going out and making the IBS worse


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

It's probably not the cold as such. It's probably the changes you make in your life as a result of the cold. For example, staying home instead of walking places or going outside to do exercise. You mentioned "hibernating at home" for example. Changes in sleeping habits. Like you've noticed it got a lot darker sooner, and we had a change in our 24 hour cycle due to the daylight savings time switch. Not to mention that the colder temperature might keep you tossing and turning at night, due to the heater letting things get too cold and then too hot. Changes in eating habits. Around this time of year, we often eat different things. I've noticed that fall/winter foods are often higher in fat and tend to be higher in calories also. Not to mention not drinking as much water and other liquids, because it's not hot like the summer time. You may also eat your final meal and have dessert closer to bed time, due to the fact that it gets darker out much sooner. Etc.

So my guess is that it's not the cold, but what you do as a result of the cold.

I don't generally experience any worsening during this time that I've noticed. I do have some changes in behavior (as noted above), and I see how that affects things (usually for the worse), but it's corrected soon after I notice it.


----------



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

Rainy days and cloudy days make mine worse.


----------



## snoopk1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Happens to me too. The bloating is terrible and increases my brain fog


----------



## mkmatt (Nov 9, 2014)

SteveInAustin said:


> So my guess is that it's not the cold, but what you do as a result of the cold.


I can totally see where you are coming from Steve. Lots of logic there which i guess can explain a general increase in symptoms, but i still believe the cold issue is far deeper for me anyway.

Even in summer months transferring from a hot outside temperature to a cold air conditioned shop causes my belly to react. Walking through the freezer aisle at a supermarket can also make me feel rough. It just so happens that the winter this issue is far more prevalent due to the cold outside and finding it hard to keep warm.

My worst ever IBS episodes have all been related to the feeling of being cold

Thanks for the replies so far - i'm glad i'm not the only one


----------



## Noodles87 (Nov 18, 2014)

Also could be a decrease in vit d from lack of sunlight, therefore absorbing less calcium, which in turn may cause more diarrhea...


----------



## atomb (Nov 26, 2014)

Personally the day before a storm, like yesterday in NY is gut pain inducing for me my bowels get pretty angry and i cant think straight and just feel pretty bad . ...

I think its from the shift in the air pressure sometimes. Once the front moves in I tend to get better but thats not always the case. Im very sensitive to the weather and feel way worse in the winter. Im in the same camp.


----------



## lebanese (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes cold weather makes it worse. Try to stay always warm ! Especially hands and feet !


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Just curious if anyone has this same issue? I certainly do. I've been so bad the past 2-3 weeks and I finally put two and two together. Thats when it got cooler here. I live in Arizona and the heat does seem to help. I always seem much worse in winter (yes it does get cold here too) than in the hot heat of summer.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes, i love being warm and hate cold. My cramps are accentuated in the cold but the warm is like a soothing force to my cramps. Makes a big difference for me!


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

It does for me. I think the warm weather kind of relaxes me all over. The cold tightens everything up.


----------

